# Harness training Help please



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

So Today I bought my Tiel Cookie a harness, S/he loves to go everywhere I go and it's getting too hard to bring the cage with him in it with me, so I got her/him a harness, problem is s/he gets so engrossed is playing with the clasps that s/he falls either off my shoulder or where ever s/he. Is there a way I can get him/her to stop playing with it? Treats don't work Cookie is very picky and won't eat anything but seeds. Also is there a way I can get him to eat other foods?


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

ooh ooh Please!! Can't wait for someone to answer this! I'm currently trying to do the same thing.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I gave up, worked for 2 weeks to get my bird to accept it, put it on, and as you say he was falling off everything trying to get it off.

Will sell mine to anyone interested, cheap!


----------



## FairyFreak12 (Jun 8, 2012)

The same thing happened to me!! I have a pretty suckish harness tho :/ what kind is the one you have Ghosth?


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

FairyFreak12 said:


> The same thing happened to me!! I have a pretty suckish harness tho :/ what kind is the one you have Ghosth?


is yours a Feather tether one?
that is the kind I have.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I have the good aviator harness, and I followed the dvd instructions.

To be brutally honest, I just don't think tiels are really big enough to tolerate a harness.
The success story's seem to be Parrots, Macaws, etc.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

People seem to have more success with younger tiels than older ones. I had great success with two of my girls, both of them were just fine on the harness. Cinnamon couldn't care less she wanted to be with me (and hates outside lol). Pebbles was curious but was OK with the harness on. I don't use it often so don't have much advice. Jeep hated it and I will never put it on him again. But, here are my threads, showing the girls chilling in the harness:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=21192
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22409


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not really having problems with him wearing it, he doesn't mind it, it's just the clasps are a shinny metal and he gets so engrossed in playing with them, he often falls.So what I really need help with is how do I get him to stop playing with it?

Here is a picture of what I mean:


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

D'awww. That'd be a lot cuter if it weren't such a problem :/ and I'm interesred, Ghosth! How much are you selling for?


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

SoraRyuuzaki, make me an offer.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think the best way to get them to stop doing something is to say no and get them to focus on something else like a toy or something like that. You have to be consistent with it and everytime he goes for playing with the clasp say no and get his focus on something else. It may take a while but I think with time he might not be interested in it if he realizes that something else is better. I have the aviator harness and I really like it and it doesn't have any shiny clips like that so if you can't get him to stop maybe you can look into getting a harness that doesn't have those shiny clasps on them.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

smays810 said:


> I think the best way to get them to stop doing something is to say no and get them to focus on something else like a toy or something like that. You have to be consistent with it and everytime he goes for playing with the clasp say no and get his focus on something else. It may take a while but I think with time he might not be interested in it if he realizes that something else is better. I have the aviator harness and I really like it and it doesn't have any shiny clips like that so if you can't get him to stop maybe you can look into getting a harness that doesn't have those shiny clasps on them.


He's still Young 11 weeks old. But yeah i think I may have to invest in another harness or carry Millet with me LOL. Thanks for the Advice!


----------



## DannyA (Aug 11, 2012)

Ghosth have you sold your harness yet??


----------



## FairyFreak12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Korvia said:


> is yours a Feather tether one?
> that is the kind I have.


idk what its called, it wraps around her head and right wing and clips under her left


----------

